# Bedtime battle



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie REALLY hates bedtime. When I start tucking in the parrots, she retreats to the highest shelf in the house and pecks me when I try to coax her down. We keep books up there, so I take down book, Maggie and all, and she flies back up to the shelf. Lather, rinse, repeat. LOL Sometimes it take an extra half hour to get her into her cage for the night. Sometimes if I go play the piano (she likes to assist), she'll come sit on the keyboard and then I can pick her up and put her in her cage. Sometimes she sees through the ruse and stays firmly on her shelf. She has an uncanny knack of knowing when I'm thinking about putting them all to bed and in spite of the fact that she spends all her time following me around, right about the time I'm thinking it's bedtime, she takes off and gets on that shelf, so putting her to bed first isn't usually an option. Mind you, she LIKES her cage. She goes in on her own to eat and get a drink throughout the day. She just doesn't like having the door shut and being put to bed for the night. I'm still trying to figure out how to keep her from knowing I'm thinking it's bedtime (psychic pigeon? LOL) and how to sneakily get her to bed before she knows what I'm up to. 

And does anyone else have a fridge pidge? She REALLY likes to sit on top of the fridge.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When it's bed time and the others are caged, eye her location, turn off the lights and get her that way. Pigeons don't see well in the dark and so you can use that to your advantage.
My pigeons, when they lived in the house, liked the top of the kitchen cabinets, which are just out of reach, of course. Even now, that location, as well as the top of the frig, seem to be a favorite spot for rehabs.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Doesn't work. I do that every night, turn out the lights, so the parrots will start to settle down and be ready for bed. Maggie can apparently see well enough to dodge my efforts to catch her. LOL


----------

